# How to stealth cannabis?



## 420SOS (Aug 13, 2019)

I know most of you don't even have to worry about people saying something because you are smoking, unfortunately that is not the case around here. I know some cassic tricks like the good ol' sploof but Im looking for new ones, or tricks that may be old but new to me, do you know any? there are a couple I hope to share with you too


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2019)

420SOS said:


> I know most of you don't even have to worry about people saying something because you are smoking, unfortunately that is not the case around here. I know some cassic tricks like the good ol' sploof but Im looking for new ones, or tricks that may be old but new to me, do you know any? there are a couple I hope to share with you too


Vaping a distillate without replacing with cannabis scented terpenes.


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 13, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Vaping a distillate without replacing with cannabis scented terpenes.


Of course! Terpenes are responsible for aroma! That's pretty clever I was thinking like a towel at the bottom of the door I don't vape that much that's probably why, thx curious!


----------



## 420SOS (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's part of one of the articles I told you about.

"Portable vaporizers are among the easiest and convenient ways of ensuring discreet smoking. These handy gadgets are usually filled with specific concentrates or fragrances and can easily be carried around. Portable vapes are sometimes designed as ink pens so you can carry it inconspicuously.

Their key feature is the reduced production of smoke as well as masking the odors associated with it, which enables you to smoke at home or even on the go. There are different types of vapes but if you are to go for the type that does not release a lot of smell, the ‘concentrate pens’ are a safer bet than ‘loose leaf pens’."

From : https://thcdetox.biz/blog/6-ways-to-smoke-weed-without-smelling-or-being-caught/

Makes sense, Vapes for flower probably perfume more as they have more terpenes. Someone brought that to my attention quite recently


----------



## hawse (Aug 16, 2019)

I love my "smokebuddy" - basically a manfactured sploof with a carbon filter... Works amazing for sneaking around corners and what not for a quick puff. Good for hot boxing in the car too...


----------



## hotrodharley (Aug 16, 2019)

With so many people vaping everything from tobacco to herbs just get a vape pen. I had 3 of those Snoop Dogg was selling. Rechargeable. Just puff and go. Even in the grocery store. I’m old so I’d do it near some young guy with gauges and piercings so he’d get looked at.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Aug 17, 2019)

hotrodharley said:


> With so many people vaping everything from tobacco to herbs just get a vape pen. I had 3 of those Snoop Dogg was selling. Rechargeable. Just puff and go. Even in the grocery store. I’m old so I’d do it near some young guy with gauges and piercings so he’d get looked at.


That's kinda like, when I go and fart by a really old person....


----------

